

MobiPart - Octopart on the iPhone  - wglb
http://octopart.com/blog/archives/2011/11/mobipart-%252D-octopart-on-the-iphone?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+octopart+%28Octopart%29

======
AznHisoka
so what happens if Google decides to penalize OctoPart accidentally and your
rankings plummet? Keep thinking about that.

